# Heat is almost over!!!



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha has had hers for 6 weeks! I have had her back at the vet 3 times to make sure nothing is wrong. I am so glad she will be fixed before there is a next time! She is extremely swollen, but acts normal and has had no discharge.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

We had a lot of discharge. She is still swollen but no discharge in the last 3 days or so. Her nipples are sill sticking out. I hope everything goes back to normal. It has been a little over 1.5 weeks for us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou just finished. She wore her panties no problem, after she came back from potty outside she would come to me so I could put her panties back on 
She was on her period for 2 weeks, LOL but swollen for 3-4 weeks. 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

OK, I guess I spoke too soon. After being swollen for 5 weeks, the last week she swelled up even more, it is huge! Now finally today she started bleeding. I feel like this is not normal. She acts normal, eats fine, no fever, potty is normal.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> OK, I guess I spoke too soon. After being swollen for 5 weeks, the last week she swelled up even more, it is huge! Now finally today she started bleeding. I feel like this is not normal. She acts normal, eats fine, no fever, potty is normal.


Hey, don't you remember having lots of starts and stops and irregular cycles when things first got started?
I think if I were you I would feel relived that I you can be sure that she got her full compliment of hormones before you go ahead with the spay!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lou said:


> Lou just finished. She wore her panties no problem, after she came back from potty outside she would come to me so I could put her panties back on
> She was on her period for 2 weeks, LOL but swollen for 3-4 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 89754
> ...


I do not look forward to dealing with a girl who will be pad trained - having to try to grab her to pull them off every time that she heads for the pad!
Did the swelling of the vulva and nipples go away completely? I thought that they stay permanently bigger after having had a heat?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I do not look forward to dealing with a girl who will be pad trained - having to try to grab her to pull them off every time that she heads for the pad!
> Did the swelling of the vulva and nipples go away completely? I thought that they stay permanently bigger after having had a heat?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This was her first heat, vet said the vulva should get back to normal size. I'm assuming it's the same with the nipples. If they dont get back to normal soon I'll cdll her



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lou said:


> This was her first heat, vet said the vulva should get back to normal size. I'm assuming it's the same with the nipples. If they dont get back to normal soon I'll cdll her
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You will do what to her lol?
I think that they will get smaller, but I have a feeling that they won't be as small as they were before - and I think that is the reason that early spay girl are prone to urinary incontinence - because the vulva did not get a chance to grow to full size as it does with a first heat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> You will do what to her lol?
> I think that they will get smaller, but I have a feeling that they won't be as small as they were before - and I think that is the reason that early spay girl are prone to urinary incontinence - because the vulva did not get a chance to grow to full size as it does with a first heat.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oops! I meant:
I will call her vet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I like them better with flat nipps. Oh well. Ash's privates were bigger for about 3 weeks before the bleeding started. One morning she was walking away from me And it looked like she had a set of balls. I hated it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

And the thing with her panties - Ash was just fine in them. Her sister Missy was the one tearing them off of her!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

PoodlePaws said:


> And the thing with her panties - Ash was just fine in them. Her sister Missy was the one tearing them off of her!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahahahaha that's funny and cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> I like them better with flat nipps. Oh well. Ash's privates were bigger for about 3 weeks before the bleeding started. One morning she was walking away from me And it looked like she had a set of balls. I hated it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah I do like that my girls have smooth bellies but I have to agree that having at least one heat and getting their full compliment of hormones so that their body can develop fully just makes plain common sense, so my next girl will have a bumpy belly for sure. I might have to drape my whole place in painters cloth though because I just do not know how I will deal with the wee wee pad bad panty combo - unless she is smart enough to come to me to get her panties off before going to the pad, which knowing poodles is quite possible lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Tiny, I am facing the same problem right now...I'll let you know how it turns out! I went and got her panties and she won't move with them on! They are really cute though, hot pink! So for now I can put them on her and put her next to me in the chair and she stays. Then I take them off and take her to her pad and tell her to go, the back on with the panties. This should work until she figures out she can move in them! lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Tiny, I am facing the same problem right now...I'll let you know how it turns out! I went and got her panties and she won't move with them on! They are really cute though, hot pink! So for now I can put them on her and put her next to me in the chair and she stays. Then I take them off and take her to her pad and tell her to go, the back on with the panties. This should work until she figures out she can move in them! lol


That's funny! I usually start my girls out wearing clothing right away, so mine should be cool with wearing the panties.
Maybe they will learn not to pee when they have them on though - when Teaka wa s young, had a problem with her peeing in my bed at night, so I began putting panties with a pad on her - first night she peed in the panties, but never did it again - after a couple weeks, stopped putting them on her, and it never happened again, so she must have been pretty horrified by peeing in panties!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

How old is Misha?? How is it going so far?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha will be 11 months on the 27th. So here is how it went....She started slight swelling about 6 weeks ago. Then the past week she got REALLY swollen. She started a yellowish thicker discharge about 2 weeks ago, it never dripped, was just on her parts, that the vet said was probably really white or clear and got mixed with urine so looked yellow. (sorry for being so graphic). Then 2 days ago started to bleed. It was dark. By that night it stopped and has not started again. Right now no discharge and her parts seem to be shrinking in size. I think she just had a really odd cycle because it is her first. 

Dr. Dodds wanted me to wait 12-16 weeks to spay after her heat. So I guess some time in late December or January. I never want to do this again, but am glad we waited. The more I read the more I am convinced that waiting for one heat is a happy medium between the theory of early spay and the theory of late spay. Not that I really made a decision....because of her liver tests we had to wait anyway.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

My mini pup Tia is nearly 7 months. Billy is 13 months. Do you think he will know Tia is coming into heat before we do? I have bought her some pink panties to wear but wether she will keep them on or Bill will pull them off is anyone's guess? Billy is neutered but does anyone have a neutered male and unspayed female together,how do they behave at heat times?


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I've never had boy and girl dogs at the same time - so I'm not real sure. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Because Apollo is a rescue and I believe he was neutered early (I got him at 11 months old) he didnt try to hump Lou at all, Lou wanted him to hahahaha But he was clueless!! But I know from reading here at PF thar some neutered males will hump a lot and that it can be dangerous for the 2 dogs because they can get hurt "doing it".
I'm glad Apollo was clueless, but Lou was frustrated LOL and a bit cranky though the cicle. Not too bad, just a little.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

What is the advantage of waiting for one heat but not any more? I have been advised to let Tia have one heat then get her spayed by everyone I've spoken to apart from the vets who would do it now if they had their way. I don't feel comfortable having her done too young. I'm hoping if I have her done at about a year old that should be after the first heat but before the second.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Carrie-e....My two neutered male chihuahuas did not notice a thing was different with Misha. They are both super socialized with other dogs from having fosters in and out in the past. Nothing much concerning other dogs concerns them though! lol

As for the waiting. They say the incidence of them getting mammary cancer increases each time they have a heat. In other words, if you have one heat the chances increase by something around 6%, two heats and it increases much more, like 25%(I don't remember exactly) and each time they have a heat it goes up. Yet by letting them have a heat their incidence of urinary incontinence goes down among other things. 

Others here can point you to links you can read.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou still has swelling around her nipples, like quarter size. is that normal? She is not bleeding anymore. I'm a bit worried.... I'm thinking about taking her to the vet.... I need to find a new ver here...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I have several friends in Austin who have dogs. I just put out a Facebook post and asked about some vets in the area. I'll let you know of some names


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh how awesome is that?!  Thanks A million!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Look up Austin Urban Vet Center. I went to school with one of the vets. She was 2 years older than me. Her name is Erin Homberg. The place looks fabulous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Hmmm. It's actually HER clinic! I graduated with her sister. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Erin just had a baby, so she might be taking some time off , or maybe she is back, but there are several other vets there. Other places my friends have suggested are Loves Pet Hospital, Austinvetcare.com, 

Also Forest Creek animal hospital in Round Rock. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

